# Officer Down: Latoya Johnson - [New Orleans, Louisiana]



## Gil

Officer Down: Latoya Johnson - [New Orleans, Louisiana]

New Orleans, La. -- New Orleans Police are investigating the death of 27-year-old Police Officer Latoya Johnson, a three-year member of the department, assigned to the First District.

The suspect, 38-year-old Chester Solomon and another individual, a 55-year-old male, are also dead.

The incident occurred shortly before 11:00 p.m., at 934 North Broad Street.

According to investigators, the deceased officer and her 26-year-old female partner responded to a call to serve an order of protective custody on the 38-year-old male, who was reported by his family to be mentally unstable. When the officers arrived they confronted the man inside of the home. The man produced a gun and fired, striking Officer Johnson. Officer Johnson stumbled to the kitchen area where the suspect approached, stood over her and fired several more times at her. There was also and exchange of gunfire between Officer Johnson's partner and the suspect.

Moments later, a back-up officer arrived and he too, exchanged gunfire with the suspect, who ran into a bedroom.

Two other officers arrived on the scene and confronted the armed suspect in the bedroom. Those officers fired at the suspect, wounding him. The wounded officer and the suspect were transported to Charity Hospital where both were pronounced dead. Officers also found a 55-year-old male lying in the hallway of the residence, suffering from multiple gunshot wounds. He was pronounced dead on the scene.

At this point in the investigation it is undetermined if the 55-year-old man was shot by the suspect.

The 26-year-old female officer was not wounded in the attack but did have bullet holes in her clothing.

Major Case Homicide Detective Sergeant Fred Austin is in charge of the investigation, which is continuing.


----------

